# I got the job



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

Well the title says it all i got a call about half an hour ago from Ian the guy who did the interviews he has taken me and another young lad on i start on the 31st, have to pop in to see him tomorrow give him paperwork etc.Im over the moon nice to have abit of good luck, im so  chuffed.Thanks for all your good luck messages they did the trick hehe.
Greggs here we come and i did promise sausage rolls all round


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 17, 2011)

Brilliant news !! 

Well done.

Rob and Sarah


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Rob and Sarah....now shall i have a choccie eclair or a belgian bun


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 17, 2011)

Great news, well done............hope it goes well.............


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Thank you Rob and Sarah....now shall i have a choccie eclair or a belgian bun



Belgian bun every time according to sarah 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2011)

Brilliant news Steffie, well done!  I'll have a steak bake please!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 17, 2011)

Belgian Bun for me.............


----------



## shiv (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats Steff!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 17, 2011)

Great news Steffie, congratulations. I am very pleased for you.


----------



## MCH (Jan 17, 2011)

Brilliant news. Well done.


----------



## purpleshadez (Jan 17, 2011)

Excellent news! 

Well done Steff, I hope it works out for you


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Well the title says it all i got a call about half an hour ago from Ian the guy who did the interviews he has taken me and another young lad on i start on the 31st, have to pop in to see him tomorrow give him paperwork etc.Im over the moon nice to have abit of good luck, im so  chuffed.Thanks for all your good luck messages they did the trick hehe.
> Greggs here we come and i did promise sausage rolls all round



Well done steffi - that's brilliant news  Sheena x


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 17, 2011)

Fan-Tas-Tic Steff!
Congratulations to you.


----------



## Klocky (Jan 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Thank you Rob and Sarah....now shall i have a choccie eclair or a belgian bun



Excellent news, I'm well chuffed for you.  I'll have both and a steak bake please, I'm starving and I forgot my lunch


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 17, 2011)

Great news Steffie!

Well done for hoodwinking, er, impressing the interviewer! 

Andy


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 17, 2011)

Excellent news Steff a good start to 2011. Mine is s cheese and onion pasty


----------



## Barb (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Nice to have some good news. Cinnamon swirl please.




Steffie said:


> Well the title says it all i got a call about half an hour ago from Ian the guy who did the interviews he has taken me and another young lad on i start on the 31st, have to pop in to see him tomorrow give him paperwork etc.Im over the moon nice to have abit of good luck, im so  chuffed.Thanks for all your good luck messages they did the trick hehe.
> Greggs here we come and i did promise sausage rolls all round


----------



## Fandange (Jan 17, 2011)

Great news, Steffie! Congratulations! BTW, how is your OH?


----------



## Monica (Jan 17, 2011)

Great news Steffie! I'm with Alan, I'll have a Steak Bake please


----------



## Hazel (Jan 17, 2011)

Yey - well done you

Steffie, I am so very pleased for you,.


----------



## macast (Jan 17, 2011)

oh Steffie.... I'm so pleased for you..... well done hon   mine's a steak bake and a custard tart ............  yum yum


----------



## shirl (Jan 17, 2011)

Brilliant news Steff, well done knew you'd get it 

lv Shirl x


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Thank you Rob and Sarah....now shall i have a choccie eclair or a belgian bun



have both! 

'grats


----------



## rachelha (Jan 17, 2011)

Fantastic, that is great news.  A bag of mini doughnuts for me please.


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahhh thanks everyone, ive ran out of paper now for this hugeee food order lol.....
Love you all xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow fantastic Steffie - many congratulations.

I used to love greggs sausage rolls - drool - cant remember last time I ate one


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

Fandange said:


> Great news, Steffie! Congratulations! BTW, how is your OH?



Hi there yes he went back into today short staffed but he sat all through his shift so in the end was not as bad as first thought, ty for asking, cheers x


----------



## twinnie (Jan 17, 2011)

brilliant news steff mine a steak bake and a plain scone


----------



## mrsjaja (Jan 17, 2011)

Bit late but well done Steffie.  Cheese and onion slice please (and can my hubby have a London cheesecake????)


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> Bit late but well done Steffie.  Cheese and onion slice please (and can my hubby have a London cheesecake????)



Thank you mandy,,whats one of those lol?


----------



## casey (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations steffie i am really pleased for you. Glad to hear hubby is ok too. Take care.


----------



## am64 (Jan 17, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOPITY WOOOOOO well done steffie xxx i hope you enjoy it you'll be great i know x  im so chuffed for you hun x


----------



## HelenP (Jan 17, 2011)

Great news!  Well done Steff.  I'm sure you'll look very fetching in the hat!

Ooooooh, working in a cake shop......... Dunno what's more exciting, being surrounded by cakes or all those burly builders coming in for their soup and sarnies, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Great news!  Well done Steff.  I'm sure you'll look very fetching in the hat!
> 
> Ooooooh, working in a cake shop......... Dunno what's more exciting, being surrounded by cakes or all those burly builders coming in for their soup and sarnies, lol.
> 
> xx



Thanks again all

Helen have you ever been told your a bad influence x


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 17, 2011)

Ooh that's great news, well done you!  It's not easy in the present climate - have a pat on the back.  A cherry scone for me please! xx


----------



## HelenP (Jan 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Helen have you ever been told your a bad influence x



Do you know what, I HAVE??   

When I was a very quiet, painfullly shy 11 year old, there was this nun at my school (yes, I went to a convent school!) who had a bit of a crush on my friend.  I was STUNNED one break time when she told me to stay behind, and then she proceeded to tell me that she thought I shouldn't go around with Dorothy any more because she thought I was a bad influence on her.   

You could've knocked me down with a feather, I hardly ever spoke to anyone.  I could only put it down to the fact that I was a bit 'common', came from a council flat, in the midst of posh rich girls at my grammar school. 
(Dot and I stayed good friends, and are still in touch 40+ years later  )

There.  You REALLY wanted to know that, didn't you!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

You just had that look about you Helen thats all it is lol xx


----------



## bev (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Steph,
Congratulations - thats great news.Bev


----------



## Donald (Jan 17, 2011)

Just tuned in well done steffie hope you enjoy the job


----------



## Liz! (Jan 17, 2011)

Well done Steffie!

I have to say I'm amazed you all know what Greggs sells.. in all my 40 years I've never eaten anything from a cake shop because of the fat content! in fact just passing the smell makes me feel nauseous...


----------



## alisonz (Jan 17, 2011)

Everything comes to those who wait. Congratulations Steffie I'm so pleased for you. My turn next maybe


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 17, 2011)

When do you start Steff?


----------



## FM001 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well happy for you Steffie!


----------



## RachelT (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice one Steffie! I'll have a scone please, or curd tart if they sell them north of yorkshire...Congratulations.


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> When do you start Steff?



31st hun 

thanks guys xxxx


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Everything comes to those who wait. Congratulations Steffie I'm so pleased for you. My turn next maybe



yes un fingers crossed for you


----------



## KateR (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations Steffie. oooo sausage rolls!


----------



## margie (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations Steffie - I am a bit behind the times.

And well done with the treatment change. Its good you'll get to bed that in before you start your job.


----------



## gail1 (Jan 18, 2011)

well done im well chuffed for you hunnie now remember first weeks wages you treat yourself to something just for you. you must be so excited
xxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry I'm late with this Steffie, but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Super excited for you, hope you enjoy it


----------



## lyndasw (Jan 23, 2011)

Another late congratulations Steffie!  (First no internet then laptop broke-still catching up) Guess I missed the sausage rolls


----------

